# Ebenen vergrößern



## nicola56 (12. Februar 2005)

Hallihallo,
sitze gerade vor einem Problem, undzwar möchte ich eine Collage erstellen, weiß aber nicht, wie ich die Größe der verschiedenen Ebenen verändern kann, wenn ich die Bilder ausgeschnitten und zusammengefügt habe.
Wie muß ich vorgehen?


----------



## devilrga (12. Februar 2005)

Hi,
drück einfach STRG+T und dann kannst du mit gedrückter Umschal-Taste die Ebene Proportional verkleiner.

mfg


----------



## nicola56 (12. Februar 2005)

super, hat geklappt, dank Dir !


----------

